

Google to fight Spanish demands to remove 'libelous' links  - PixelRobot
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/16/google-court-spain-privacy?CMP=twt_gu

======
yanw
Further evidence of idiocy in Europe in regards to how the internet works, and
prioritizing a ludicrous interpretation of 'privacy' before freedom of speech.

